# Old fog juice go bad?



## Cole&Jacksdad

I find some old fog juice today that I bought about 12 or 13 years ago. Does fog juice go bad?


----------



## RoxyBlue

We've used juice (Froggy's) that was a couple three years old without a problem, but I'd be cautious about using anything much older. I read something on line about a person seeing biofilm (bacterial growth) in an old container of a cheap off brand, which is not something you'd want to try running through your machine. I suspect that the better quality brands like Froggy's have a better shelf life.

Has it ever been opened? Is the fluid clear?


----------



## Troll Wizard

If you can find the company name on the container, then maybe you can check out the website from them and see what the company suggest about really old fog juice. Like RoxyBlue, I've used some that is about 4 to 5 years old without any problems. But I've never used any that is as old as you have stated. I would maybe pour it out into another container to see if it is clear and nothing floating or any film in it. If you are really unsure then follow your gut and not use it and get new.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad

It is made by Antari Fog Machine. High Performance Fog Fluid. High Octane. I bought it from Guitar Center. The price is still on it. I paid $40 back then. The site says 3 years. The juice is clear. I am going to try it in my cheap fogger and see what happens.


----------



## RoxyBlue

According to P&G, shelf life of glycerine (a component of fog juice) is about two years if the container is unopened:

http://www.pgchemicals.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/Shelf-Life-2012-Website.pdf

The glycerine tested was USP grade, so it was good stuff


----------



## Troll Wizard

RoxyBlue said:


> According to P&G, shelf life of glycerine (a component of fog juice) is about two years if the container is unopened:
> 
> http://www.pgchemicals.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/Shelf-Life-2012-Website.pdf
> 
> The glycerine tested was USP grade, so it was good stuff


Thanks for that info, I think a lot of people will find it helpfull, as I have!


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad

I tested it in my cheap target fogger. I had spirit fluid in there from last fall. I dumped that and put this in. What a difference. The smoke looked better, didn't smell much and had better hang time.


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter

*Do not take a chance, it gets very thick and will kill all of your FOG machines. If you want to keep some on hand store it inside not in a shed or garage. I would use it two years if kept inside then throw it out.*


----------



## Zurgh

Does it get better with age, like a fine wine? Does it sour to vinnegar? Did it taste good before, or better now? Does it pair well with red and/or white meat? Do the chunky bits add flavor? Why is talk of old fog fluid making me hungry?:googly:


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad

Zurgh said:


> Does it get better with age, like a fine wine? Does it sour to vinnegar? Did it taste good before, or better now? Does it pair well with red and/or white meat? Do the chunky bits add flavor? Why is talk of old fog fluid making me hungry?:googly:


\\

It does go well with good cheese.


----------

